# Where to live!



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there, i am moving to cairo on the 24th september for six months with my job. The office is located in Garden city. They have offered me apartments in Sarayat & Degla, which i think is Maadi. 
Is this a good place to live? How far is it from Garden city and is is commutable by public transport. Help!
thank you
Joanne


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Garden City is a nice area to work in, you are practically downtown, the British and US embassies are there. Maadi is a nice area and a straight road from garden city, however in traffic anywhere you travel to is a nightmare and there is always traffic.
If you are single then I would suggest Zamalek to live in.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i also reccomend Zamaleck whether u r single or not
it will be near to work and its a very nice and safe area


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

if u wil staqy in maadi u can use the subway(special carragies for ladies) where it wil drop me 5 min walkin distance from garden city


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks very much! i am taking the apartment for a month and then have option to change if i dont like it. i was thinking of trying to see if some hotels have apartments as well, as being a femal on my own i thought it might be nice to have use of facilities in a hotel. if you know of any that do this please do let me know!thanks again.


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks very much - that sounds perfect!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Most hotels have apartments but these can be very expensive, however you may get a good rate if you tell them its for 6 month, olus the fact that summer is over may help you. I also know that this summer has been very poor in terms of occupancy for hotels so that also might help you with negotiating a good deal.


----------



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks MaidenScotland, i was thinking it might be a good time with travel affected. when you say expensive do you have any idea? i think once i get there i will contact a few and see what i can negotiate!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not sure but here is an example... The London Casino Com used to rent one from the Twin tower block for its GM and they gave it up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

whoops I meant to say gave it up because of cost, so I am guessing out of this world for ordinary working mortals, and the apartments are nothing special,


----------

